# The best photo you've taken of another AKFFer.



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Following on from the other thread 'The Best Photo of YOU', heres another thread where you can add the yakfishing shots that you've taken of other AKFF members that you think are great shots.

Please refrain from posting every shot you've ever taken, as we'd just like to see your best ones. No nature shots or sunset shots please, just clear action shots of guys / girls doing what we love.

Thanks..

Heres a few i've taken over the years..


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

All great shots DG, especially that first one of Gatesy, but you left out that fantastic portrait of Kraley in the Whitsundays from the July caption comp :lol: :lol: !


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Rstanek said:


> All great shots DG, especially that first one of Gatesy, but you left out that fantastic portrait of Kraley in the Whitsundays from the July caption comp :lol: :lol: !


No beer monster shots allowed!!!


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Being new to yakking i don't have a lot of good photos yet, but i like this one of AKFF member Brett on "Shufoy"


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Scott Lovig (Hobie Vic) off Mornington, crack 'o dawn










Paul 'Ar-we-ther-yet' reeling in a spotty mac off Burrum Heads










Carl 'Astro', huntin wabbits... I mean barra, Teemburra dam


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Doug (Woopi) fighting an unknown beasty








and having the time of his life 8)


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Here's a few


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

And a few more


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Chops on an early morning bream hunt in SA










And the look says it all as it was one of the few caught that day slipping out of his hands :shock:










Jockey a little tired after a long paddle home


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Dan, Pretty happy with his first kayak bream 39cm!









If you look closely the bream is pretty happy to see him too
Dan isn't impressed


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Way too many to choose from, wayyyyyyyy toooooooo mannnyyyyyyyyy :









Red and Luke looking happy.









Craig with Flathead before release.









Squidder and his PB Murray Cod.

Cant go past Perils photo though, that is as close to perfection as Gatesy will ever get.


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Shorty in the Crystal waters of Penguin Island.










And at night, on the way to the Snapper grounds.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

cheers,
Cid


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

No snapper, I promise ;-)

Al
View attachment 1


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Peril landing a rat at Longy, January 08.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

This one was of Ferris i think, towards the mouth of boggy creek on Anzac day.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Couta 1 (Steven)


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

here are some of mine...lost a few from a computer crash an a dodgy external hard drive....sorry 5th...


----------

